# brake and gas pedals



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a company making some fancy ones yet?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...replacement items or just "covers"?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if they have or/are making aftermarket gas pedals for the cruze??? really would like to upgrade the ones that came stock with the car...

thanks for your time


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Chevy Holden Cruze Aluminum Automatic Racing Pedal - eBay (item 250663984463 end time Apr-05-11 22:56:01 PDT)

theres these



Car Pedal Pad Footrest Aluminum Chevrolet Cruze 08+ M/T For Sale

Car Pedal Pad Footrest Aluminum Chevrolet Cruze 08+ A/T For Sale


I wish chevy would sell these they are from the cruze show car


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Now that I like. It would add a lot to the foot well area. Even the covers if they are "safe" and would add to the look down there. I will have to try ebay myself.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I just checked out those ones on ebay. Not a lot of info there. I wonder if the guy means both pedals or just the one and what year are those for?? HHMMM


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any new info on these? I'd love to get some replacements (covers are usually a pain in the butt to install and sometimes slip off).


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Anybody?

Beuller, Beuller, Beuller?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have had the ebay ones for about 2 months now. I love them except the rubber is wearing out on the clutch pedal and one came out. the seller mailed me 2 new pedals at no charge so i will hold onto to them until the ones on the car are completely shot.


----------

